# UCLA Film hopeful :) Insight, please!



## BK (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all!
I am a student at community college in my last year. I am applying to schools this fall, with UCLA film being my top choice. I plan to also apply to SFSU and CSUN as backups.

I am just wondering if any current UCLA Film students can offer any insight into applying and the program so I can have an idea of what to expect.

Some background on me:

I've maintained 4.0 GPA throughout college (above 4.0 in high school), won two consecutive Best Editing awards in my high school's annual film festivals, did an editorial/social media internship in Burbank over the summer, paid tutor for 3 years at a local junior high school, volunteered at Santa Barbara International Film Festival in early 2011.

I am a strong writer, but I am very nervous about the writing samples and personal statement.

Any advice?

Thanks, guys!

Also, I'm a lady. Does anyone think this will work in my favorite, since I'm somewhat of a minority in the film industry?


----------



## BK (Sep 5, 2011)

*work in my favor. Oops!


----------



## BobDobbs (Sep 7, 2011)

You seem to have the right stuff, for the most part, and if you can put together good samples they will work for you. Ultimately, that's what will get you in - quality on your submissions.

Being female won't hurt you in the slightest. I'm in UCLA film and most of my classmates are female.

Hope to see you next year.


----------



## BK (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the insight, BobDobbs! Hope to see you next year as well


----------



## Cliff mann (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi. I am also a student at community college in bay area, and applying to UCLA for 2012 fall, i am the only one applying film school in my college, so i am desperately want to talk to someone is going through the same thing. My consoler show me that the TFT school only accept 15 people per year (3% application rate), is it true?

My GPA is only 3.8, but a consoler from UCLA told me the grade is not important and they weight mostly on the writing samples and personal statement. 

I want to hear some other opinion or information. 

Thankyou


----------

